

The Git command every "junior" dev needs to save their butt. - joshuakemp1
http://joshuakemp.blogspot.com/2013/12/the-git-command-every-junior-dev-needs.html

======
Walkman
I say git reflog so you can "undo" if you seriously fuck up :)

